

Show HN: We're trying to create a better datasheet - Datasheet.net - benjamind
http://www.datasheet.net

======
benjamind
Hey all, looking for some feedback on our new site. A lot more detail about
what we're trying to do can be found on our blog at
[http://blog.datasheet.net](http://blog.datasheet.net)

Would love to hear what you think.

------
jimliu
Cool! I like it!

~~~
benjamind
We just released a new version with user upload support. Hope its useful for
you.

